
Me, but you, but me - shawndumas
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2010/05/28/of-course#
======
Timothee
Very nicely written.

But I realize that my reading comprehension once again fails me. I really
didn't get the clue of his loss from these last lines:

"I would have said “only one,” but it turns out what I meant was “one who will
outlive me.”

So, two."

~~~
brianwillis
I didn't pick it up either until I read the comments. Feeling stupid now.

------
catshirt
There was one comment in particular that struck a chord with me. I felt it was
necessary to quote; it's a hard feeling to articulate.

" _We are here to live, we are here to die. Time is short, time is long. One
has many friends, one has few friends. When we find a paradox, rejoice. It
means that we have found a normal and real aspect life. We humans think we can
plan and have answers. We can. And we can’t._ "

------
brisance
Thank you for posting this. I lost my own 25-year friend to a drunk driver
this past March, and the post was beautifully written and mirrors my feelings.

------
sigzero
I know exactly how he feels. My 25-year friend died a year ago from a blood
disorder nobody knew about and it was too late when they did.

The pain ebbs. That is about all I can say.

------
kapilkaisare
Somehow reminded me of Kirk, Spock and Bones.

Very moving. Grazie.

